# [SOLVED] Razer Copperhead - updating firmware.



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I've having a little trouble with a mouse I have purchased - the Razer copperhead. It plugs in and functions, but I can't seem to change any of the key macros. The utilities claims there is no mouse detected in the USB ports.

It also lists the firmware as N/A

When I try to update the firmware, to see if I can fix this issue with the not proper detection of my mouse, the firmware update FAILS, and tells me to start from the beginning again.

I am using Windows Vista, and driver version 6.09, although I've just noticed there is a newer version , so I am in the process of downloading that.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Razer Copperhead - updating firmware.*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

1. Download the driver for the mouse
2. Install the driver
3. plug in mouse
4. reboot pc


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Razer Copperhead - updating firmware.*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> 1. Download the driver for the mouse
> 2. Install the driver
> ...


Thank you. I downloaded the latest driver, and it all appears to be working now.
Thanks for your help


----------

